# Bolens 1050 Owner's Manual



## guest2

This is a copy of the owner's manual for a bolens 1050 model 192- 02 (67-69) (66 192-01 same except for no coil and solenoid/ voltage regulator mounted below battery tray)


----------



## guest2

page 1


----------



## guest2

page 2


----------



## guest2

page 3


----------



## guest2

page 4


----------



## guest2

page 5


----------



## guest2

page 6


----------



## guest2

page 7


----------



## guest2

page 8


----------



## guest2

page 9


----------



## guest2

page 10


----------



## guest2

page 11


----------



## guest2

page 12


----------



## guest2

page 13


----------



## guest2

page 14 (rear cover)


----------



## kek12566

*thankyou*

I have been looking every where for this manuel


----------



## jodyand

Welcome kek12566:friends: Glad you found what you was looking for. sixchows is very knowledgeable on the Bolens tractors and can help you with just about anything you need to know. Hope you are a regular here and look forward to more of your posts.


----------

